# Looking for SE Georgia club - Effingham/Bryan/Bulloch/Screven or surrounding areas



## Bigdipper (Jun 21, 2015)

Looking for a club in SE Georgia. Anything from Millen to Sylvania to Richmond Hill or anywhere in Coastal Georgia. 

Still hunting preferably since I have a place to dog hunt but if the club is big enough I would be open to dog hunting.

Shoot me a text or call or PM me if you know of a place.

912-663-5102

Ryan


----------



## Dyers Creek (Jun 22, 2015)

*Dyers Creek*

I have a couple openings on an 890 acre lease located in Washington county approx 1 mile fro  the Johnson county line. Membership dues are 675 for  the 2015-2016. The club is still hunting only. If interested contact Oscar at 770 957-2916.


----------



## Bigdipper (Jun 24, 2015)

Anywhere within hour and a half of Savannah would be good!


----------



## Bigdipper (Jul 2, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Bigdipper (Aug 2, 2015)

Still looking!


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 8, 2015)

Me too buddy...


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Sep 11, 2015)

Same here for Bulloch...


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Nov 5, 2015)

We have a 10,000 plus acre dog only club close to Riceboro, the dues are pretty pricey but if you might be interested, we'd love to have you visit with us


----------



## Two Bucks (Nov 25, 2015)

Not sure if this will work for anyone near Savannah. I have a friend that has about 2400 acres near Estill SC. Very strict QDM. Two bucks and three does. Mim 3.5 years old. Includes bunk house/walk in cooler, 26 food plots, 26 stands, 7 members total. Good Turkey hunting too.


----------

